# Solved: kingdom Hearts the end of the world(linked worlds room)



## koifish2 (Aug 25, 2009)

In kingdom hearts in the linked worlds room where you have to battle many heartless the last piece of the door will not come off even after killing all the heartless. I have tried to look around the room but the last piece will just not come off. I am worried that my game might be faulty. Please help me find a way to move forward or tell me if my game is a faulty one.


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

If you've defeated all the Invisibles and Angel Stars, then the door should be open.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Take a look here

http://www.kuponut.com/games/kh/walkthrough.html


----------



## koifish2 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have beaten all of the angel stars and all of the Invisibles and after that nothing happened. I even waited for a long time to see if any more heartless would come or if the last piece of the door would fall out. I am going to try it again to see if anything happens. Thanks for the tips tough.


----------



## koifish2 (Aug 25, 2009)

YES the last piece of the door came off on the 3rd try. I'm so happy! anyways thanks for the help.


----------

